# Fake Outdoorsy girls....



## backwoodsbarbie

So i was just reading a thread about women who take bow hunting seriously and i kind of went off on a tangent. So i decided to write a thread about it. 

Does anyone get as aggravated as I do when you see a girl driving a big truck with pink stickers of the browning, team realtree or mossy oak? (dont get me wrong thats ok) then they step out and they look like a million dollars? or they at least try to. They tell you they hunt and fish and love 4-wheelers? But you know the truth.. You know they have their boyfriends or husbands field dress the animals, or bait the fishing hook. You see them with a gun or bow and their form is all off? you start asking them questions about hunting with a gun or bow, and they dont have an answer? well those girls really get under my skin and I can seem to point them out a mile away. Yes my "name" on here is backwoods barbie, but im not one to fake it. Yes i enjoy pampering myself (come on i am a girl) but when a "90210" girl claims she is country? ohhhh lord she better get away from me. I live in Texas and the area where i live, us real outdoorsy girls will give the "fake" girls a run for their money and show the world who they really are. Just for the fact that we are serious about what we do in the outdoors. It has become more of a lifestyle then just a little hobby we have. We take every chance we get to go outside and practice.Wwhy do some girls act that way???? i just dont get it.


----------



## z28melissa

I've met a few girls like this. To each their own, but... I will admit it is "disappointing" when I think I've met another female into the outdoors, only to find she's actually one of those "I won't actually touch a fish" types. Hard to have a good conversation about hunting, fishing etc with em!


----------



## OutlawBiz

Not sure what her truck looks like... :smile: 

I hear ya on the "poser" factor...nothing more frustrating to me than a guy that wears his Harley tshirts, has Harley decals on his truck yet doesn't even own one (or has a Honda)!?


----------



## Montana girl

OMG.... THAT PICTURE ROCKS.... What a girl!!


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*fake girls*

awesome pic.. yeah i plan on going hunting at my wedding... of course cause im going to have a kind of ******* wedding... looks good!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

OutlawBiz said:


> Not sure what her truck looks like... :smile:
> 
> I hear ya on the "poser" factor...nothing more frustrating to me than a guy that wears his Harley tshirts, has Harley decals on his truck yet doesn't even own one (or has a Honda)!?


:thumbs_up :clap:

rotflmao! love the pic! i like to pamper myslef and wear makeup also but i still do all the dirty work around here. dont mind steppin in the cow poop or baitin my own hooks either... i get my hair done and my nails done but i will still stick my hands in any critter that i should kill heck i have even stuck my hands in a few that i didnt kill. never judge a book by its cover one thing mama always said that turned out to be right...imo


----------



## sebarrier

what in the world is that girl wearing!? hahaha


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

sebarrier said:


> what in the world is that girl wearing!? hahaha


looks like a weddin dress to me!


----------



## TTCurlGirl

Wow, backwoodsbarbie, seems like alot of wasted energy and anger over something you can't control. There's nothing wrong with being feminine (you are!) and enjoy the outdoors. I'm sorry but in every aspect of life there are people, men and women, who aren't exactly what they try to appear to be. You are obviously really into your hunting and fishing and very proud of it, that's great. I don't understand why it "irks" you so bad if a gal isn't quite as into it as you. You really don't know by how she looks if she get's "down and dirty" with her outdoor hobbies!


----------



## sts3500

There's alot of fake people in this world. We can't do anything to change it but it is disapointing when you meet someone that says they have common interests untill you find out the truth. Let life run its course and do your own thing. If it ever came down to survival of the fittest we all know these people would never survive.


----------



## juttaspassion

outlawbiz,did you ever stop to think,that just maybe the person with the Harley tshirt and decals is all that person can afford at the time and he would dye to own a HARLEY.Why judge someone for what they have or can't do????????????


----------



## TTCurlGirl

I feel that in hobbies and sports there are levels and degrees in which people put their time and effort into. In a sport that is so male dominated I'm thrilled to have gals interested at any level in the sport of archery! Some would think I'm a fanatic about how much I get to the range, I have friends (both sexes) who can only make it to league night because of their busy crazy lives. What I'm trying to say is, to each, his (her) own!!!

We all love the sport but to many differant degrees!!


----------



## buckeye_girl

I don't have too big of a problem with a person who can't field dress....I'm still learning I have only taken one deer and was being shown how. I got to pull the knife to open it up and he did the rest........

I would still like watch a few times while helping out. 

I know a few guys who cannot get themselves to do it but are great hunters and outdoorsmen. Same with women, hard to love a sport and not be able to do a part of it............like said above to each their own. some people just can't see the blood??

I understand your point completely though. I do hope one day to be able to field dress it by myself but don't wanna screw things up and not throw up at the same time


----------



## sebarrier

TTCurlGirl said:


> I feel that in hobbies and sports there are levels and degrees in which people put their time and effort into. In a sport that is so male dominated I'm thrilled to have gals interested at any level in the sport of archery! Some would think I'm a fanatic about how much I get to the range, I have friends (both sexes) who can only make it to league night because of their busy crazy lives. What I'm trying to say is, to each, his (her) own!!!
> 
> We all love the sport but to many differant degrees!!



Amen!


----------



## Nikki00

TTCurlGirl said:


> Wow, backwoodsbarbie, seems like alot of wasted energy and anger over something you can't control. There's nothing wrong with being feminine (you are!) and enjoy the outdoors. I'm sorry but in every aspect of life there are people, men and women, who aren't exactly what they try to appear to be. You are obviously really into your hunting and fishing and very proud of it, that's great. I don't understand why it "irks" you so bad if a gal isn't quite as into it as you. You really don't know by how she looks if she get's "down and dirty" with her outdoor hobbies!


Agreed! Don't be so quick to judge others  I know growing up my mom always said imitation is the most sincere form of flattering so take it as a compliment. So what if they can not shoot a bow as good as you or skin a deer long as they are out there trying and doing the best they can. :thumbs_up


----------



## deerslayer451

My wife has the pink stickers your talking about on her MINI VAN....yeah 3 kids...she drives a van...and still looks like a million bucks...she has harvested 3 deer and only gutted one...make her any less of a hunter...NOPE...she can bait her own line...but I do it for her....make her less of a fisherwoman..NOPE...
Im not sure how you can just look at a woman and see she doesnt know the ropes...my wife bow hunts and rifle hunts...she uses a 30-06...I bet you have more men that bow hunt and they have a worse form than most woman.....What Im saying is...I bet on some days you cant tell just how country my wife is...that would be judging a book by its cover....now wouldnt it

So next time a 90210 girl claims she is country....maybe you should take the time to help her out and show her just one good habit you have instead of turning your nose in the air like a 90210 snob....Maybe you need to be a little more country than that.........


----------



## absolutecool

deerslayer451 said:


> My wife has the pink stickers your talking about on her MINI VAN....yeah 3 kids...she drives a van...and still looks like a million bucks...she has harvested 3 deer and only gutted one...make her any less of a hunter...NOPE...she can bait her own line...but I do it for her....make her less of a fisherwoman..NOPE...
> Im not sure how you can just look at a woman and see she doesnt know the ropes...my wife bow hunts and rifle hunts...she uses a 30-06...I bet you have more men that bow hunt and they have a worse form than most woman.....What Im saying is...I bet on some days you cant tell just how country my wife is...that would be judging a book by its cover....now wouldnt it
> 
> So next time a 90210 girl claims she is country....maybe you should take the time to help her out and show her just one good habit you have instead of turning your nose in the air like a 90210 snob....Maybe you need to be a little more country than that.........



Easy there killer, this is the womens forum, not general and we don't bash like they do over there so just take a few steps back....us women over here patrol our own forum and we don't appreciate men coming over here and jumping on us. Sure you can have your own opinion.....we all know what opinions are like....but we would appreciate it if you keep it over in your general forum where all the bashing takes place, we don't want it over here.


----------



## woodsbaby

I have a bit of an opposite story to the fake girls... 
One year when I was in college I got a summer job at a fish hatchery visitor center... my coworker hired at the same time was a local prissy sorority girl who hated fish and was basically terrified of nature.... (not sure why she applied or how she even got the job... one of those what the heck was everyone thinking moments) our ensuing friendship is what moves where made of ... by the end of the summer she had me getting foils and tanning on the beach... I had her going fishing and holding snakes and loveing it... I wish I could find the picture of the two of us posing with two hog-nose snakes in our hands. not sure if she can claim to be an outdoorsy girl but at least she can hold a decent conversation with one now...


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

ok i think i may have stated my opionon wrong.. Maybe its just wear i live the girls try to act that way to get the guys.... I am not saying that a girl isnt as much as a hunter as i am because she dosent do it all herself, all i am saying, dont talk it if you dont walk it. Deerslayer-calm down. You are seeming to quick to judge me if you ask me. 
And yes when i first started hunting my dad help me clean my animals. I agree with that point, but when i have talked to girls that hunt quite often and say they do stuff, but then when i go with them they wont do it??? thats what bothers me. I didnt mean to get a huge arguement out of this. sorry. I just stated my thoughts on how i felt. I understand some are more into the outdoors than others, and that there are going to be girls like that in this world. I know i can not change it, but that dosent mean i cant have my opinion.


----------



## deerslayer451

well you do me a favor and show me where my husband bashed anyone.I might just have to make my own account for this one.Im not one for fourms, but I do enjoy reading some of them...
So with that said absolute, maybe you need to read what he wrote again so you could inform me as to where my husband jumped on someone. Funny thing is, I was reading all this over his shoulder as he wrote and didnt see anything wrong with it. You kinda made it seem like the shoe fit. Carry on ladies and have a good day. 
Thank you, Deerslayers Wife


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

melissa- thats awesome.. and yes sometimes things workout like that. I guess because i would like more girlfriends who are into hunting as i am where i live, that i just get upset because its a let down when i find out that she really dosent know what she is saying, and that i cant have a conversation with her.


----------



## deerslayer451

backwoodsbarbie said:


> ok i think i may have stated my opionon wrong.. Maybe its just wear i live the girls try to act that way to get the guys.... I am not saying that a girl isnt as much as a hunter as i am because she dosent do it all herself, all i am saying, dont talk it if you dont walk it. Deerslayer-calm down. You are seeming to quick to judge me if you ask me.
> And yes when i first started hunting my dad help me clean my animals. I agree with that point, but when i have talked to girls that hunt quite often and say they do stuff, but then when i go with them they wont do it??? thats what bothers me. I didnt mean to get a huge arguement out of this. sorry. I just stated my thoughts on how i felt. I understand some are more into the outdoors than others, and that there are going to be girls like that in this world. I know i can not change it, but that dosent mean i cant have my opinion.


VERY WELL SAID....sorry if I stepped on any womans toes...was just kinda taking up for my mini van driving mama...LOL :thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool

deerslayer451 said:


> My wife has the pink stickers your talking about on her MINI VAN....yeah 3 kids...she drives a van...and still looks like a million bucks...she has harvested 3 deer and only gutted one...make her any less of a hunter...NOPE...she can bait her own line...but I do it for her....make her less of a fisherwoman..NOPE...
> Im not sure how you can just look at a woman and see she doesnt know the ropes...my wife bow hunts and rifle hunts...she uses a 30-06...I bet you have more men that bow hunt and they have a worse form than most woman.....What Im saying is...I bet on some days you cant tell just how country my wife is...that would be judging a book by its cover....now wouldnt it
> 
> So next time a 90210 girl claims she is country....maybe you should take the time to help her out and show her just one good habit you have instead of turning your nose in the air like a 90210 snob....Maybe you need to be a little more country than that.........





deerslayer451 said:


> well you do me a favor and show me where my husband bashed anyone.I might just have to make my own account for this one.Im not one for fourms, but I do enjoy reading some of them...
> So with that said absolute, maybe you need to read what he wrote again so you could inform me as to where my husband jumped on someone. Funny thing is, I was reading all this over his shoulder as he wrote and didnt see anything wrong with it. You kinda made it seem like the shoe fit. Carry on ladies and have a good day.
> Thank you, Deerslayers Wife



I guess the part about turning your nose in the air like a 90210 snob is what got me a little upset and we would be more than happy for you to make your own account and join us in the womens forums deerslayers wife. And just so you know I was just looking our for others...I don't think that made the shoe fit...I know a lot of these gals on here personally so with that being said I will retire my keyboard for the day and let everyone else have at it.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

deerslayer- its ok if she drives a mini van lol yall have kids.. lol


----------



## deerslayer451

backwoodsbarbie said:


> deerslayer- its ok if she drives a mini van lol yall have kids.. lol


She said she is glad its ok by you LOL...she said atleast its a all wheel drive van LOL....yup 3 kids that hunt...busy round here


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

you should pimp it out with some camo trim... lol jk its cool


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> I guess the part about turning your nose in the air like a 90210 snob is what got me a little upset and we would be more than happy for you to make your own account and join us in the womens forums deerslayers wife. And just so you know I was just looking our for others...I don't think that made the shoe fit...I know a lot of these gals on here personally so with that being said I will retire my keyboard for the day and let everyone else have at it.


Shanna, I would've done the exact same thing! No need to retire your keyboard. :nono: All you were doing was looking out for one of us, nothing at all wrong with this. We all know how the men have to have their opinions known, and that is just fine.


----------



## absolutecool

DeeS said:


> Shanna, I would've done the exact same thing! No need to retire your keyboard. :nono: All you were doing was looking out for one of us, nothing at all wrong with this. We all know how the men have to have their opinions known, and that is just fine.


Thank you dear!!! I was waiting for a warning to come to my pm box...lol


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> Thank you dear!!! I was waiting for a warning to come to my pm box...lol


Nope, no warnings. As I said, I would've done the same thing and you were just having others backs. :thumb:


----------



## canam

I guess I read it differently. I think it was very cool for deerslayer to "take up" for his wife. Yes, the snob remark was a bit over the top, but when we get emotional, we tend to write things differently. We must ALL remember that we can't read tone into written words. I'm glad all is well again. As for the girls who are "fakes" I am sure that the guys know that. There are some guys who like those dependent women, why is beyond me. As for me, give me a sharp knife and I'll help skin any day.


----------



## mathewsgirl03

These forums are for opinions. People have the right to express them and not get bashed over the head for it. Yeah you shouldn't judge a book by its cover...yeah I understand how the whole "fake" thing irks you. But just be the better person and don't worry about how fake other people are being. It's not your problem. You are honest and open with your passion as a hunter! Take pride in that!


----------



## juttaspassion

I don't feel that i'm less of a hunter than you ladys that seem to do it alll,my husband does the field dressing,only because i honestly don't want to,other than that,i skin, i help process it,and the best part,i can fix a h*** of a roast.My husband says that makes up for not field dressing it.Jutta


----------



## rambett

*You might be a ******* IF....*

You can't say wooowo in a horse race... and the first one to step in the poop wins!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## buckeye_girl

juttaspassion said:


> I don't feel that i'm less of a hunter than you ladys that seem to do it alll,my husband does the field dressing,only because i honestly don't want to,other than that,i skin, i help process it,and the best part,i can fix a h*** of a roast.My husband says that makes up for not field dressing it.Jutta


Heck yeah I have no problem letting my SO field dress for me if he wants to lol. I have no probs dragging my own deer. Helping etc........I plan on making bets with any fellow hunters once I know how to field dress to see who has to do it.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

I drive a truck, I have "Scottish and proud" stickers and the flag on my window too, I like to look good and can be feminine when the occasion calls for it. I take care of myself and I don't mind getting dirty, I bow hunt and use firearms too. I like to hang out with the boys and have a good time. I'm 20 miles from our biggest city, I live in a small town - I don't care what anyone thinks about me. 


Life is too short :darkbeer:


----------



## kimmiedawn

I am not "girly" by any means.. I dont wear makeup (dont like it on me). and as for field dressin deer. The 1st deer I got was with a Muzzle loader and the hubby opened him up and said there ya go.. I got elbow deep in it but couldn't do it. He told me to step back and he would do it, that I had done more then he thought I would anyway. Now he guts em all for me as I "hold it open". the only time I almost got sick I was 2 months preg. :wink: But I drag and skin too. i suprised a guy friend of ours once when he had his son huntin with us and the dad go a nice buck. My hubby was at work. The friend told me if I would carry his bow he would drag it. I told him "no u carry your bow I carry mine, now grab the rack" I helped him drag and load it in our truck. 

I do see where u are comin from on "fake" ladies. But I also know a lady that is in her 60's, drives a 2 seater BMW, dresses sharp cuz she is an occupational therop. at local nursing home/asst. care facitlity. But she can shoot a bow very well and also hunts. And we live in a small Arkansas town. So it is true not to judge book by its cover.. I just hate the ladies that turn their nose up when they here I hunt.. And I too drive a mini van, not a soccer mom.. I am an ARCHERY mom.. lol. I have a pink shootlikeagirl.com sticker on it too..


----------



## OutlawBiz

juttaspassion said:


> outlawbiz,did you ever stop to think,that just maybe the person with the Harley tshirt and decals is all that person can afford at the time and he would dye to own a HARLEY.Why judge someone for what they have or can't do????????????


Seriously!? This ENTIRE post is about people "judging" people. _Does she drive a minivan or 4WD. Does she gut her own deer or have someone do it for her. Does she wear makeup or not._ Relax...I simply made a comparison to the OP's first post about people who are not what they appear. :BangHead:

And as far as the Harley comment(s)...I would "dye" or even die to be a Grandpa someday. But, I'm not, so I don't own or wear a t-shirt that says _"World's Best Grandpa"_ either. I am also waiting to put the AARP decal on my truck because I have 30+ years before I qualify to represent that decal without being a "poser".

I'm sorry...I unknowingly crossed over into the womens forum by posting what I thought was a pretty funny/appropriately fitting pic and now I will go back to the "darkside" with my opinions since they are not welcome on this side of AT. :bolt:


----------



## MN_Chick

Just because a woman's form is not perfect does not mean she doesn't love the sport. It means she is still learning. 

Just because a woman is capable of getting dressed up and looking great does not mean she's afraid to get muddy. 

Just because she has not learned to gut a deer does not mean she doesn't enjoy hunting. 

I pride myself on being comfortable in almost any environment- be it in the woods or at a 5 star restaurant. I wouldn't wear a dress in the woods, and I certainly wouldn't wear camo out to eat. I most certainly do not want to look like a hunter ALL the time, and shooting is not my only interest, though it is one of my passions. This is generally known as "well balanced" or "practical". Not "fake".


----------



## buckeye_girl

MN_Chick said:


> Just because a woman's form is not perfect does not mean she doesn't love the sport. It means she is still learning.
> 
> Just because a woman is capable of getting dressed up and looking great does not mean she's afraid to get muddy.
> 
> Just because she has not learned to gut a deer does not mean she doesn't enjoy hunting.
> 
> I pride myself on being comfortable in almost any environment- be it in the woods or at a 5 star restaurant. I wouldn't wear a dress in the woods, and I certainly wouldn't wear camo out to eat. I most certainly do not want to look like a hunter ALL the time, and shooting is not my only interest, though it is one of my passions. This is generally known as "well balanced" or "practical". Not "fake".



:darkbeer: have a friggin beer girl l love this post!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Mali

MN_Chick said:


> Just because a woman's form is not perfect does not mean she doesn't love the sport. It means she is still learning.
> 
> Just because a woman is capable of getting dressed up and looking great does not mean she's afraid to get muddy.
> 
> Just because she has not learned to gut a deer does not mean she doesn't enjoy hunting.
> 
> I pride myself on being comfortable in almost any environment- be it in the woods or at a 5 star restaurant. I wouldn't wear a dress in the woods, and I certainly wouldn't wear camo out to eat. I most certainly do not want to look like a hunter ALL the time, and shooting is not my only interest, though it is one of my passions. This is generally known as "well balanced" or "practical". Not "fake".


Beautifully Said!! :darkbeer:


----------



## SandSquid

backwoodsbarbie said:


> its ok if she drives a mini van lol yall have kids.. lol



Hey, _I_ drive the Mini-Van in our household... 
My oldest daughtrer would rather walk than ever be seen driving the "Looser-Cruiser". 

My wife drives the Toyota Yaris, which has a Martin Archery and a NFAA sticker on it :wink:


Around here there are plenty of poseur ladies on both sides of the fence, they are usually pretty easy to spot.

I appreciate the fact that Mrs.Squid can get all dolled up in a formal gown for The Navy Ball. But is just as comfortable in her Birkenstock mules and jeans and a polo on the line at an NFAA tournament, as she is in muck boots on a 3-D course, or thumping gophers trying to molest our back-yard garden.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

well then you need to come to the south.... you arent getting what i said... i know a girls form dosent make her fake and that she is learning... We all started somewhere. Im not saying that its wrong to dress up and wear makeup. i do it. I am talking about the girls down here that lie about being outdoorsy, they say they hunt when they dont, only because they want to look like they do. They just want to look the part. I understand there is nothing i can do about it, but thats my opionion. I live right next to a cabelas, where i used to work. Girls would come in all the time and pretend to be outdoorsy so that they can get the guys lol ..... i just think its sad that some people have to act a different way because there not confident with who they are as a person. I know people are different, But when someone like that sits there and pretends it gets under my skin.


----------



## TTCurlGirl

backwoodsbarbie said:


> well then you need to come to the south.... you arent getting what i said... i know a girls form dosent make her fake and that she is learning... We all started somewhere. Im not saying that its wrong to dress up and wear makeup. i do it. I am talking about the girls down here that lie about being outdoorsy, they say they hunt when they dont, only because they want to look like they do. They just want to look the part. I understand there is nothing i can do about it, but thats my opionion. I live right next to a cabelas, where i used to work. Girls would come in all the time and pretend to be outdoorsy so that they can get the guys lol ..... i just think its sad that some people have to act a different way because there not confident with who they are as a person. I know people are different, But when someone like that sits there and pretends it gets under my skin.


Isn't it up to the guys to find out they're what you call a fake? I think they'd know that pretty quick!


----------



## rambett

Talk about immature!!!!!! Let's get over it already.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

yeah probably.. just how there so desperate that they will do anything.. i really dont care cause i have a great boyfriend, but arghhhhh whatever... i just took my job there very seriously and loved it.


----------



## absolutecool

backwoodsbarbie said:


> well then you need to come to the south.... you arent getting what i said... i know a girls form dosent make her fake and that she is learning... We all started somewhere. Im not saying that its wrong to dress up and wear makeup. i do it. I am talking about the girls down here that lie about being outdoorsy, they say they hunt when they dont, only because they want to look like they do. They just want to look the part. I understand there is nothing i can do about it, but thats my opionion. I live right next to a cabelas, where i used to work. Girls would come in all the time and pretend to be outdoorsy so that they can get the guys lol ..... i just think its sad that some people have to act a different way because there not confident with who they are as a person. I know people are different, But when someone like that sits there and pretends it gets under my skin.


I would love to go to a Cabela's...we have a Bass Pro in Nashville..Where is Buda? I have a brother in Lubbock.


----------



## z28melissa

We've got a Cabela's up here, its nice but real "touristy". I really like Bass Pro because they tend to have more for us ladies


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

buda is just south of austin.. you say it like "BEuda"... not like the little fat man that people rub on. lol 

There is one in one in Fort Worth as well.. just 2 in texas.... its crazy cause once we got Cabelas in our town, the town has grown so much. People come just for that reason.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

yeah i agree with you. Bass Pro seems to have more for the ladies with clothing, camo and such... The nearest Bass Pro is in San Antonio so i stick with Cabelas.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

I've only been to the Mossy Oak outlet in West Point, MS. Need to try Cabelas


----------



## icedemon

backwoodsbarbie said:


> well then you need to come to the south.... you arent getting what i said... i know a girls form dosent make her fake and that she is learning... We all started somewhere. Im not saying that its wrong to dress up and wear makeup. i do it._* I am talking about the girls down here that lie about being outdoorsy, they say they hunt when they dont, only because they want to look like they do. They just want to look the part*_. I understand there is nothing i can do about it, but thats my opionion. I live right next to a cabelas, where i used to work. _*Girls would come in all the time and pretend to be outdoorsy so that they can get the guys lol ..... i just think its sad that some people have to act a different way because there not confident with who they are as a person.*_ I know people are different, But when someone like that sits there and pretends it gets under my skin.





TTCurlGirl said:


> Isn't it up to the guys to find out they're what you call a fake? I think they'd know that pretty quick!


I saw this pop up on the new posts so I figured I'd take a gander. I know what the OP is getting and TTCurlGirl, it depends on the guy.
I went to a college where the specialty was environment and outdoors based programs. The unofficial dress code was Carhartt,high vis,plaid and camo. Most of us wore one or some combination of all the above because we needed to, not to look cool. For example, I didn't hunt at the time,so I didn't wear camo but I was almost always working on something dirty or greasy so I rarely went anywhere not wearing Tough Duck(Canadian Carhartt), on the same token I know girls who have every reason (some more then me) to wear hunting and work clothes and others had no use for camo or Carhartt so they didn't wear it. But as the OP said, in an attempt to get guys some girls who don't know the meaning of outdoors or physical labour would go and buy the carhartt bibs or camo jackets. Personally I can spot the "poser" a mile away but some guys went for it hook,line and sinker. I know a girl who has the Browning buckmark tattooed on her shoulder,and I went to class with a girl who was out goose hunting one morning and walked into class wearing a Max-4 coat and jeans with blood and feathers on them(the prof laughed and asked how many she got). They could could be equally at home in covered in mud and blood, chest waders,Max-4 and a 12 ga as they could in all dolled up ready to hit the town in heels (or sh*t kickers) and "girly clothes"

To each there own, everyone has the right to wear what they want. I hear what the OP is sayin though, it bugs me to no end when someone has Carhartts that are clean as a whistle and refuses to get them dirty. But if you have to wear something just to try and fit in I think that person needs to stop and look within themselves before they worry about anythin else.

Just my $0.02 and I hope I didn't offend anyone here.


----------



## MAXXIS31

buckeye_girl said:


> I don't have too big of a problem with a person who can't field dress....I'm still learning I have only taken one deer and was being shown how. I got to pull the knife to open it up and he did the rest........
> 
> I would still like watch a few times while helping out.
> 
> I know a few guys who cannot get themselves to do it but are great hunters and outdoorsmen. Same with women, hard to love a sport and not be able to do a part of it............like said above to each their own. some people just can't see the blood??


I have a friend and his dad who has hunted for years, They are both good hunters and even live in the mountains and have there whole life. Neither one of them can gut a deer or elk because it makes them gag. I clean animals for at least 50% of the people I hunt with male and female. My wife doesn't mind helping neither does my 14yr old sister. As a husband and a big brother I feel obligated not to make them do it. 

I have a good friend who I hunted with when I was a kid, he loved to hunt and was fun to hunt with. When he was 13yrs old and shot his first elk his dad forced him to gut it and he never hunted again. That is one of the main reasons I will never make anyone gut a deer or elk. If they feel like watching and want to help that is great but it is not mandatory. 

I really doubt very many of the people that you see on guided hunts on television, even some that have there own hunting shows field dress or pack there own animals out. Most of them don't even keep the meat. I have a friend that is a guide and he always dresses the animals that the people he takes on hunting trips kill.

I think it is great that more and more women are getting into hunting/fishing some may just be new to the sport. I just bought my wife a new Vixcen, it will be in next week. It will be here first bow. I know if you came up to my wife and asked here all kinds of questions about hunting you would be disappointed, but she loves to hunt never the less and is just getting into it, she is from the city originally but loves the country. Last year she bungled in a couple bull elk for me and thought it was great, she sat home learning how to bugle while I was at work. This coming year my wife will be the main person calling for me and with a little practice with her bow I will be calling for her as well.

Didn't mean to ramble so much, I am not sure if I should be making a comment on the womens forum. I was just over here trying to find some info on the vixcen when I saw this thread.


----------



## MAXXIS31

backwoodsbarbie said:


> well then you need to come to the south.... you arent getting what i said... i know a girls form dosent make her fake and that she is learning... We all started somewhere. Im not saying that its wrong to dress up and wear makeup. i do it. I am talking about the girls down here that lie about being outdoorsy, they say they hunt when they dont, only because they want to look like they do. They just want to look the part. I understand there is nothing i can do about it, but thats my opionion. I live right next to a cabelas, where i used to work. Girls would come in all the time and pretend to be outdoorsy so that they can get the guys lol ..... i just think its sad that some people have to act a different way because there not confident with who they are as a person. I know people are different, But when someone like that sits there and pretends it gets under my skin.


Cabelas is part of the issue, They only put them up in big citys where the vast majority of people don't even know what a deer or elk are, I love cabelas but have to drive almost 200 miles to get to one.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie

*girls*

MAxx- walmart was the biggest thing in town until cabelas came. Buda is not a big town, its not a major city. And we only got walmart like 8 years ago. Deer? we have so many deer in our town you can shoot them from ur driveway.. no matter if your in a neighborhood or out in the country.. there everywhere....


----------



## z28melissa

MAXXIS31 said:


> Cabelas is part of the issue, They only put them up in big citys where the vast majority of people don't even know what a deer or elk are, I love cabelas but have to drive almost 200 miles to get to one.


Definitely not true here! They plopped the Cabelas in real small town with no other attractions. Didn't take long though for restaurants and hotels to pop up nearby though, and property value went through the roof!


----------



## absolutecool

backwoodsbarbie said:


> MAxx- walmart was the biggest thing in town until cabelas came. Buda is not a big town, its not a major city. And we only got walmart like 8 years ago. Deer? we have so many deer in our town you can shoot them from ur driveway.. no matter if your in a neighborhood or out in the country.. there everywhere....


Well I can come help you thin the herd this year


----------



## kimmiedawn

MAXXIS31 said:


> Cabelas is part of the issue, They only put them up in big citys where the vast majority of people don't even know what a deer or elk are, I love cabelas but have to drive almost 200 miles to get to one.


Bass Pro-either 2 hrs north (the National Headquarters), 1 1/2 west or 3 hr east.. Cabelas- 6 hrs north... So WalMart or a drive to Bass Pro for us. never been to Cabelas. We have a Gander Mountain 2 hrs south of us I have been to a few times, but not impressed with them.lol


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

where i live we only have an academy or gander mtn. too. Bass pro is a good 2 1/2 hr drive north and cabelas is even further north than that! it really isnt fair...wish everyone in my little ole town could take a vote and they would build one here!


----------



## SpOtFyRe

backwoodsbarbie said:


> i do it. I am talking about the girls down here that lie about being outdoorsy, they say they hunt when they dont, only because they want to look like they do. They just want to look the part. I understand there is nothing i can do about it, but thats my opionion. I live right next to a cabelas, where i used to work. Girls would come in all the time and pretend to be outdoorsy so that they can get the guys lol ..... i just think its sad that some people have to act a different way because there not confident with who they are as a person. I know people are different, But when someone like that sits there and pretends it gets under my skin.


I hope this thread has helped calm things down for you. A little venting now and then can be a good thing.

But girl ... ya gotta calm down. Any man worth his change will sort through the posers versus the true blues; and if he doesn't then it's his mistake. And as for the girls that do the posing... they know they're nothing but flash. 

So why waste your time thinking on it when you can be out killing stuff and doing what YOU love!?!

We've all got our comfort zones, and as long as we're true to ourselves that's all that REALLY matters in the end!




... now ... where's my nomex ...


----------



## moxonone

backwoodsbarbie said:


> MAxx- walmart was the biggest thing in town until cabelas came. Buda is not a big town, its not a major city. And we only got walmart like 8 years ago. Deer? we have so many deer in our town you can shoot them from ur driveway.. no matter if your in a neighborhood or out in the country.. there everywhere....


Sounds like my kinda place


----------



## wheelie

juttaspassion said:


> outlawbiz,did you ever stop to think,that just maybe the person with the Harley tshirt and decals is all that person can afford at the time and he would dye to own a HARLEY.Why judge someone for what they have or can't do????????????


With all due respect to you juttaspassion I say this:

Who can afford a Harley, I sure couldn't but I bought one anyways. I don't have 2 nickels to rub together but I do own 60,000 dollars in motorcycles. Why would I do it, cause when not in the bush thats what I enjoy to do. You don't know how many times I hear that comment. I would like a harley but can't afford it. I just laugh in there faces and say Who the heck can, but I did it anyways.
http://www.independentont.com/vintage.htm
http://www.independentont.com/bike&trailer.htm

These are my bikes.


----------



## bluesun7602

i'm irritated by all the pink crap. pink bows, pink guns, pink camo... quit being so girly and shoot the darn thing already, show us what you can do with that prissy pink setup


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I don't claim to be a girlie girlie but you would think I was one. lol. I don't touch worms at all. Don't care which breed of worm it is, refuse to touch it. I grew up on the water in tx, so fishing is probably more important to me than hunting. But try to treat them the same. I've never used worms til I met my better half. Its not that I don't like them, just don't like the wiggle. I can handle them while they are dead, just can't touch em while alive. Gutting deer, eww, don't like it but will do it if I HAVE to lol. I don't wear makeup, don't see the point in it, can use that money on archery stuff lol. Thats just me tho.


----------



## Montana girl

I dont think because you shoot pink stuff you are girly or prissy.... Josh Shaff Pro shooter for Hoyt shoots a pink string and pink arrows and in NO WAY is HE girly or prissy... Some peole just like pink... Some of the best female shooters in the circut rock somthing pink  Dont judge somone because of their bow set up or their color prefrence...


----------



## deerslayer451

Montana girl said:


> I dont think because you shoot pink stuff you are girly or prissy.... Josh Shaff Pro shooter for Hoyt shoots a pink string and pink arrows and in NO WAY is HE girly or prissy... Some peole just like pink... Some of the best female shooters in the circut rock somthing pink  Dont judge somone because of their bow set up or their color prefrence...


 This tough country boy is far from girly and I back you 100% girl....pink means a lot to someone that has seen a cancer fight...save the tatas...Im all for it...pink arrow in my quiver to remind me of the fight.....God bless anyone that has been through cancer or seen someone fight it....Pink doesnt make you a sissy....


----------



## HuntressInPink

TTCurlGirl said:


> Wow, backwoodsbarbie, seems like alot of wasted energy and anger over something you can't control. There's nothing wrong with being feminine (you are!) and enjoy the outdoors. I'm sorry but in every aspect of life there are people, men and women, who aren't exactly what they try to appear to be. You are obviously really into your hunting and fishing and very proud of it, that's great. I don't understand why it "irks" you so bad if a gal isn't quite as into it as you. You really don't know by how she looks if she get's "down and dirty" with her outdoor hobbies!


_I agree...WOW! I believe there is some other deeper issue going on here bothering you than girls who are pretty that happen to hunt and fish and actually take care of themselves. Women are very multi-faceted and you can't expect them to fit into some certian idea in your head of what an "outdoors woman" should be or look like._ 
:confused2:


----------



## B Man

*Please don't tar and feather me for posting here*

My better half (Taylor2988) had me to look into the women's section for some info. on bows and just happened to come across this.

To the OP, I for one can see what you are saying in your opening post but think the typed words expressed it a little differently than you meant. Before me and Taylor met I dated a few girls that posed as what you are commenting on. IMO I believe some do it to get attention b/c of course it does, but there tru colors show pretty soon. Some act that way becuase they truly are interested but do not have the resources or knowledge to go out on there own, but act as if they do to fit into the crowd becuase they are interested.

When we first met and talked a few times she looked/dressed like she would never get near a mud puddle but talked a big talk about being in the woods, bogging with her friends on atv's, and went hunting one time. After our first date I was skeptical if she would really like my life style in the woods like she claimed like others do. The second time we went out I had plans to go **** hunting that night and she wanted to join in. She went dressed to T, but when we got to the woods she walked to the back of the truck changed into a t-shirt, boots, and grabbed a light and went everywhere I did and she enjoyed every bit of it. That showed me alot and that she wasn't a posser but more less never had the oppertunity to do any kind of hunting since neither of her parents really did but a few times when younger. She loves deer huhnting now, but is a turkey fanatic! After six years of dating and hunting together she has became my #1 hunting partner. 

More less what I mean by this is yes your assumptions are correct of some of the girls but some just have never had the chance to really get out enjoy and learn what it is really about. You never know on of those girls could one day become your best friend and hunting partner.

Later,
Brandon


----------



## tn_huntress

Horses&Hunting said:


> I don't claim to be a girlie girlie but you would think I was one. lol. *I don't touch worms at all*. Don't care which breed of worm it is, refuse to touch it. I grew up on the water in tx, so fishing is probably more important to me than hunting. But try to treat them the same. I've never used worms til I met my better half. Its not that I don't like them, just don't like the wiggle. I can handle them while they are dead, just can't touch em while alive. Gutting deer, eww, don't like it but will do it if I HAVE to lol. I don't wear makeup, don't see the point in it, can use that money on archery stuff lol. Thats just me tho.


I'll bait your worm hook if you'l bait my cricket hook:wink:. I hate crickets for some reason, I have no idea why. I can be knee deep in blood all day while doing surgery but I WILL NOT touch a cricket lol. To each their own, everyone is different.


----------



## buckeye_girl

I LOVE fishing. I stopped fishing because I wouldn't/can't bait a hook. I used fake bait, bread and other stuff instead. My ex took me fishing and had no problem baiting my hook for me and I was very happy to get to fish again. 

I hope one day I can find me a sweet guy who doesn't mind baiting my hook for me lol


----------



## Horses&Hunting

> I'll bait your worm hook if you'l bait my cricket hook. I hate crickets for some reason, I have no idea why. I can be knee deep in blood all day while doing surgery but I WILL NOT touch a cricket lol. To each their own, everyone is different.


You got a deal lol. 
Thats why I have tackle boxes out the rear. If you gals ever need something fake let me know lol. I've got stuff I don't even use. I think the only things I use are those strike king spinners. Those are freakin awesome. Oh and my fly rod. Love fly fishing.


----------



## tn_huntress

Horses&Hunting said:


> You got a deal lol.
> Thats why I have tackle boxes out the rear. If you gals ever need something fake let me know lol. I've got stuff I don't even use. I think the only things I use are those strike king spinners. Those are freakin awesome. Oh and my fly rod. Love fly fishing.


I love my flies And I also love rooster tails, I buy one almost everytime I go to the store during the summer!


----------



## anathema2208

backwoodsbarbie said:


> So i was just reading a thread about women who take bow hunting seriously and i kind of went off on a tangent. So i decided to write a thread about it.
> 
> Does anyone get as aggravated as I do when you see a girl driving a big truck with pink stickers of the browning, team realtree or mossy oak? (dont get me wrong thats ok) then they step out and they look like a million dollars? or they at least try to. They tell you they hunt and fish and love 4-wheelers? But you know the truth.. You know they have their boyfriends or husbands field dress the animals, or bait the fishing hook. You see them with a gun or bow and their form is all off? you start asking them questions about hunting with a gun or bow, and they dont have an answer? well those girls really get under my skin and I can seem to point them out a mile away. Yes my "name" on here is backwoods barbie, but im not one to fake it. Yes i enjoy pampering myself (come on i am a girl) but when a "90210" girl claims she is country? ohhhh lord she better get away from me. I live in Texas and the area where i live, us real outdoorsy girls will give the "fake" girls a run for their money and show the world who they really are. Just for the fact that we are serious about what we do in the outdoors. It has become more of a lifestyle then just a little hobby we have. We take every chance we get to go outside and practice.Wwhy do some girls act that way???? i just dont get it.





I drive a Volvo with all my outdoorsy stickers, and I will call a girl out who "pretends" to be in to all that stuff... 

And you know they only do it because they want guys to think they are cool...


----------



## trophyhill

OutlawBiz said:


> Not sure what her truck looks like... :smile:
> 
> I hear ya on the "poser" factor...nothing more frustrating to me than a guy that wears his Harley tshirts, has Harley decals on his truck yet doesn't even own one (or has a Honda)!?


i have a elk window sticker of an elk on my truck and hunt elk. does that count?:wink:


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Awesome. The fly I'm having a hard time finding is like a nymph but only thing that is different is that it also has purple on it. So its basically a back nymph with added purple. Those things are freakin awesome with trout. Thats the only thing I use, til the blue gills ate it up. lol.


----------



## cgray78

I would like to think that I am somewhere in the middle. I really enjoy hunting and fishing with my Husband...I love my mock boots and camo too. My car has pink Browning stickers on it and my Vixcen is black and hot pink. I have never field dressed an animal but I'm up for it, and I always bait my own hook. I love to ride 4-wheelers and I don't mind getting dirty. But on the other hand, I love my Coach bag and Black stilettos just as much. I love to get all dressed up...in my camo overalls or a little black dress.


----------



## JAG

DeeS said:


> Nope, no warnings. As I said, I would've done the same thing and you were just having others backs. :thumb:


yes, she always your back! no worries Shanna. I got yours too!


----------



## absolutecool

JAG said:


> yes, she always your back! no worries Shanna. I got yours too!


Thanks JAG....I try to be calm but just get fired up some days....lol...I am usually pretty calm on the range though!!


----------



## woodsbaby

tn_huntress said:


> I'll bait your worm hook if you'l bait my cricket hook:wink:. I hate crickets for some reason, I have no idea why. I can be knee deep in blood all day while doing surgery but I WILL NOT touch a cricket lol. To each their own, everyone is different.


:shudder: crickets! make great bait but I hate touching them... they bite... it doesn't hurt but its disturbing... and grasshoppers spit brown goo... 

over here we also fish with blood worms... awful creepy looking things... weird tentacles coming out with vicious hooks on one end... look like the creepy worms on the new King Kong movie that eat the people stuck in the mud.


----------



## bree

Barbie I get what you are sayin. The girls who start dating a hunter and immediately start wearing hot pink camo everything and acting like they know all about it. I just ignore them, and kinda laugh about it to myself. If they enjoy it, they will soon switch to green camo when they scare every turkey into the next county with the pink. LOL (and i love pink) and never see a deer b/c of all the perfume and make up. 

However, i still dont do myself up to duck hunt even though it wouldn't hurt. LOL


----------



## sebarrier

bluesun7602 said:


> i'm irritated by all the pink crap. pink bows, pink guns, pink camo... quit being so girly and shoot the darn thing already, show us what you can do with that prissy pink setup



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## pink_mohntr

Ok after reading the posts I have to put my two cents in. I agree with backwoodsbarbie, there are plenty of girls in my hometown that they act the part of what is going on at the time or who they maybe dating at the time, they cant seem to be their selves, they are more followers than leaders and thats what gets me. Whats wrong with being yourself. Not everyone had a chance to grow up hunting and fishing and shooting a bow, and thats perfectly fine, if you dont like hunting, fishing, shooting a bow ect thats fine just say so, but dont act like you have done it all your life just to be "in". If someone would like to get into these things just ask and someone would be glad to help you and show you the ropes.
It seems to me those who get/got up set about the post by backwoods barbe may be these types of women and are only into this because their husbands or boyfriends are into it, not because they turly want to be into it.
My husband is he one who got me into shooting a bow, I dont do it just because thats what he wants me to do, if we would ever go our seperate ways I would still hunt and shoot my bow!!!
That was kind of a long post and Im sorry but I just needed to get my thoughts in there lol.


----------



## pink_mohntr

bluesun7602 said:


> i'm irritated by all the pink crap. pink bows, pink guns, pink camo... quit being so girly and shoot the darn thing already, show us what you can do with that prissy pink setup


I have all the pink stuff on my bow and I love the pink camo items that is coming out. I dont shoot perfect and I do need lots of practice but it makes it fun to have a color sceme for shooting 3-D, I shot a bow for 3 years without all the pink, and now that I have added the pink I shoot better because I am proud of my set up.


----------



## z28melissa

bluesun7602 said:


> i'm irritated by all the pink crap. pink bows, pink guns, pink camo... quit being so girly and shoot the darn thing already, show us what you can do with that prissy pink setup


What difference does it make if its pink, green, black, zebra stripe or polka dot?


----------



## pink_mohntr

z28melissa said:


> What difference does it make if its pink, green, black, zebra stripe or polka dot?


:thumbs_up:set1_applaud:


----------



## pink_mohntr

also there is more to my pink than just being "girly" and loving the color, its a way to express my support for womens breast cancer awareness.


----------



## SET THE HOOK

my wife is kind of Hot so where does she fall in the category? she deer hunts,turkey hunts,fishes and taked them off the hook,shoots archery quite well but doesnt bowhunt...but for the life of me i cant get to gut a deer! she get her nails done and high lights in the hair waxed eye brows and bikini so she is a total girly girl...does that make her a wanna be? me and her are hunters and outdoor people but we both dont wear camo other then hunting we dont have hunting stickers on our Trucks.

guess i was just trying to figure this thread a little better, sounds like th OP says you need to wear camo,carry your hunting weapon of choice,have hunting stickers on your vehicle,chew tobbacco..ect to be a real hunting chick?

i notice quite a few very pretty lady hunters here that are very girly girl does that mean there not real hunters just posers?


----------



## nstrut

absolutecool said:


> Easy there killer, this is the womens forum, not general and we don't bash like they do over there so just take a few steps back....us women over here patrol our own forum and we don't appreciate men coming over here and jumping on us. Sure you can have your own opinion.....we all know what opinions are like....but we would appreciate it if you keep it over in your general forum where all the bashing takes place, we don't want it over here.


I'm a man and I love AT and these forums. Please don't segregate this into a man's forum vs. woman's forum type of thing. It's not meant to be that way.

I stumbled upon this thread while looking for a bow for my daughter. I'd like to add "this man's" point of view.

Each November, I live in the woods. Each November, my wife put's all the daily stresses completely on her shoulders. I'm not around to help with laundry, dinner, or the kid's Dr.'s appointments. Grocery shopping, paying the bills, kid's after school practices...yep.....that's all on her too. Yet, when I sit the stand all day and come home cold and tired, she always has a pot of coffee on and dinner in the oven waiting on me.

Then, as hectic as her days usually are, she always takes the time to ask how my day on the stand went. She listens as I whine (usually). LOL!

On the weekends, I usually access a stand site that doesn't allow vehicle access anywhere close. There is just no place you can park a truck and leave it until you're done hunting. So, at 4:30 AM on the weekends, she gets out of bed and drives me to my spot. After dark, she's right there to pick me up.

While she's not a hunter herself, she supports my passion 100%.

My wife wears make-up. She's a 4'10" petite, little firecracker of a woman.
She's a girly-girl. She wears dresses, cries for no reason, and takes 2 hours to get ready to go places.

My wife also loves to catfish. She guts them, cleans them, and cooks them. She changes her own wiper blades and headlights when they break. She tent camps in the backwoods for days at a time and never complains. She's not afraid to get her hands dirty.

My point? 

*You can't fake a real woman.*

Pink camo and pink bows have nothing to do with it.:wink:

I love my wife to death and there isn't a day when I don't thank the Lord above for her and my two daughters.


----------



## Mrs.Jessie

Barbie, I know where you are coming from on some of the "poser" things you talk about. Once a girl starts dating a country boy they conform into something they aren't. I went through that in high school where girls would wear full on decked out camo one week and think they are miss hunter. But I just look at those girls and think Whatever, because they will soon figure out that this "gig" isn't for them. BUT I do have to say that I can shoot with the best of them, wear camo when I need to, get dirty whenever, have stickers on my SUV, and love to be girly when I feel the need. I Love my bow and I love my high heels and makeup. I was farm raised and always owned weapons. But I don't think that it's fair to say that every girl that looks 90210ish is a snobby chick who doesn't know her sh*t about the outdoors. 
Don' let it bug ya!!
Oh and I have LOTS of pink things on my bow!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Ok, after reading all that I had to comment! I don't care for fake people of any type. I completly understand what the op is saying. Doesn't sound like she minds if someone is a newbie but interested and willing to try new things. Just don't lie. One of the funniest things I saw when I first started dating my husband is a friend of his who wouldn't bait his own fishing hook. His girlfriend and I were doing it for him because he was to squiemish to touch a leech lol! We also outfished both him and my hubby! I haven't had the opportunity to go hunting, yet, but would like to try sometime. I just have 4 kids right now and have my hands full. If I ever get to go, I wouldn't have a problem field dressing and whatever. I do clean fish, birds, squirrels and anything else that might make it to our table. The hubby was impressed when he found out I could clean a fish just as well he can. It's great to have hobbies to enjoy as a family or just the 2 of us.


----------



## Jolynn Jones

I just love wearin my pearls with my dressy camo shirt! Is that ok??? LOL!:cheer2: But don't worry..I can dress a deer, clean a catfish, but FORGET the snakes people!!!! NO WAY! Not going there! Unless one is after my kid..then heaven help it!:whip2:

Everybody has their ways of expressing themselves... If the girls are dressing that way maybe the guys like what they wear but also want a "sissy" to be a "knight" to. 

I know absolute, backwoodsbarbie, and most of the others...all are just very nice people! Everybody also should be able to "vent" on both sides, I found no post really offensive.. I liked all the posts and the fact that America can boast it offers such diversity! 

Thanks everybody..it was my entertainment of the night ..muuuuahhh!

:banana::wink:


----------



## Helminiak

*Ahh wrong*

i think you are full of yourself.. just because we have pink decals and what not doesnt mean we dont hunt and fish like all the others. i have a pink decal but i take hunting very serious. i just want to put a girlish touch to it. when my boyfriends truck is sittin by mine you can tell its a girls by that little pink on it. i have my nails done and look nice but i can shoot just as well as the guys and sometimes better. PINK is to put that touch of femine in it. i think your just completly wrong and judge people.


----------



## LearningCurve

*Ack drama!*

I woke up and started reading this thread, and eep, no more forum reading on an empty stomach! :whip2:

I do love how there is a womens forum and I hope to read all kinds of fun things in the future.

This will hopefully not get me flamed but what does 'Shoot like a girl' mean exactly, since someone mentioned stickers, is it something you can join, like a club? Or just a fun phrase to stick it to people who judge you by your sex not your skill?


----------



## wh1

LearningCurve said:


> This will hopefully not get me flamed but what does 'Shoot like a girl' mean exactly, since someone mentioned stickers, is it something you can join, like a club? Or just a fun phrase to stick it to people who judge you by your sex not your skill?


Please visit the website www.shootlikeagirl.com and see for yourself what it is all about.


----------



## z28melissa

Helminiak said:


> i think you are full of yourself.. just because we have pink decals and what not doesnt mean we dont hunt and fish like all the others. i have a pink decal but i take hunting very serious. i just want to put a girlish touch to it. when my boyfriends truck is sittin by mine you can tell its a girls by that little pink on it. i have my nails done and look nice but i can shoot just as well as the guys and sometimes better. PINK is to put that touch of femine in it. i think your just completly wrong and judge people.


She wasn't assuming that girls who have pink stickers don't hunt and fish. She was talking about the girls that don't hunt or fish, but put on a front as if they do. No judging. I think you misunderstood the OP.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Plain and simple.... 
There are some people in this world who pretend to be something they aren't just so they can fit in. 
AND 
There are some people in this world who are truely the person that they present themselves as.


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl

nstrut said:


> I'm a man and I love AT and these forums. Please don't segregate this into a man's forum vs. woman's forum type of thing. It's not meant to be that way.
> 
> I stumbled upon this thread while looking for a bow for my daughter. I'd like to add "this man's" point of view.
> 
> Each November, I live in the woods. Each November, my wife put's all the daily stresses completely on her shoulders. I'm not around to help with laundry, dinner, or the kid's Dr.'s appointments. Grocery shopping, paying the bills, kid's after school practices...yep.....that's all on her too. Yet, when I sit the stand all day and come home cold and tired, she always has a pot of coffee on and dinner in the oven waiting on me.
> 
> Then, as hectic as her days usually are, she always takes the time to ask how my day on the stand went. She listens as I whine (usually). LOL!
> 
> On the weekends, I usually access a stand site that doesn't allow vehicle access anywhere close. There is just no place you can park a truck and leave it until you're done hunting. So, at 4:30 AM on the weekends, she gets out of bed and drives me to my spot. After dark, she's right there to pick me up.
> 
> While she's not a hunter herself, she supports my passion 100%.
> 
> My wife wears make-up. She's a 4'10" petite, little firecracker of a woman.
> She's a girly-girl. She wears dresses, cries for no reason, and takes 2 hours to get ready to go places.
> 
> My wife also loves to catfish. She guts them, cleans them, and cooks them. She changes her own wiper blades and headlights when they break. She tent camps in the backwoods for days at a time and never complains. She's not afraid to get her hands dirty.
> 
> My point?
> 
> *You can't fake a real woman.*
> 
> Pink camo and pink bows have nothing to do with it.:wink:
> 
> I love my wife to death and there isn't a day when I don't thank the Lord above for her and my two daughters.


Sounds Like she has a good man that is able to realize what he has!!!


----------



## scottprice

then there is girls like my girlfriend who always look like a million bucks and she turkey hunts and loves fishing cuz i get her into it. she hasnt deer hunter yet but she wants to start shooting a bow. she doesnt pose as a hunter with stickers and all that but is someone asks her if she hunts she says "i turkey hunt and i love fishing" and its 100% true


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl

I have to admit I have been reading this forum for quite some time without a comment. I am a 100% outdoor woman. I hate trying to depend on other people to do the things I love. If my husband cant go fishing and I have to itch to go well I hook up the boat to my truck "with pink mossy oak decals" on the back and go..with my 2 year old daughter by my side. I hook up the boat, back it down the boat ramp fire it up and go. I find fish, take em off the hook, filet em, and throw them in the frying pan when I get home. Same for hunting I wake up at the butt crack dawn loving every min. of it. Hunt every game that is in season around the area. I field dress my deer and have sometime managed to figure out how to load and drag it out of the woods by my self. I get my full money's worth out of my combo license.I recently learned how to quarter and process and have successfully solo processed 4 to date. And have no problem wearing full camo in public. Sorry I'm rambling on but may I make this point. If I was to be dressed up...***** and span...looking as good as I can...and I pulled up in my chevy truck with my "pink mossy oak decals" and my huge pink decal with my husbands taxidermy shop on it.....What would you say about me??????? I understand what your saying about fake people. I myself am NOT a fan. I am who I am weather you like it or not. But lets look at the positive we have more women with interest in the outdoors than every before!!! :shade:


----------



## BowhuntinBeauty

I'm disappointed too that there are girls out there that say they hunt and fish just for attention, but I don't let it get to me. There are fake people in everything you do, and you just have to let it roll of your shoulders and show people that you are truly dedicated. I have a pink browning sticker on my car and just ordered some pink realtree stickers. It's simply because I love the stickers. It's okay to still look girly while you're huntin or fishin. Look at Tiffany Lakowski... I like to look nice all the time but I'm no less of a hunter than anybody on here. I hunt, fish, the whole nine yards. I've killed 2 deer and can't wait to for turkey season to start this weekend! So before everyone gets in such a tizzy about the "fake girls," just know that some of us like to look good for our men while we're doing things we enjoy. :star:


----------



## SARASR

No hater here ladies just wish I found ya all before my wife sunk her fake nails into me...lol. Her friends and on occasion her taunt me bout being a *******, I have no problem with it, note signature below


----------



## anathema2208

TexasHuntinGirl said:


> I have to admit I have been reading this forum for quite some time without a comment. I am a 100% outdoor woman. I hate trying to depend on other people to do the things I love. If my husband cant go fishing and I have to itch to go well I hook up the boat to my truck "with pink mossy oak decals" on the back and go..with my 2 year old daughter by my side. I hook up the boat, back it down the boat ramp fire it up and go. I find fish, take em off the hook, filet em, and throw them in the frying pan when I get home. Same for hunting I wake up at the butt crack dawn loving every min. of it. Hunt every game that is in season around the area. I field dress my deer and have sometime managed to figure out how to load and drag it out of the woods by my self. I get my full money's worth out of my combo license.I recently learned how to quarter and process and have successfully solo processed 4 to date. And have no problem wearing full camo in public. Sorry I'm rambling on but may I make this point. If I was to be dressed up...***** and span...looking as good as I can...and I pulled up in my chevy truck with my "pink mossy oak decals" and my huge pink decal with my husbands taxidermy shop on it.....What would you say about me??????? I understand what your saying about fake people. I myself am NOT a fan. I am who I am weather you like it or not. But lets look at the positive we have more women with interest in the outdoors than every before!!! :shade:



First off YOU GO GIRL! You aren't fake if you actually partake in the out doors world.

But I personally went to high school and college with girls whose daddies and mommies paid for these big lifted trucks and put all the stickers on it, but when I asked the girls who Bill Jordan was they didn't even know what I was talking about.... They are looking for the attenion of a country boy because they are the best!!!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr

anathema2208 said:


> but when I asked the girls who Bill Jordan was they didn't even know what I was talking about.... They are looking for the attenion of a country boy because they are the best!!!!


lol! very good love it! it is soo true


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl

anathema2208 said:


> First off YOU GO GIRL! You aren't fake if you actually partake in the out doors world.
> 
> But I personally went to high school and college with girls whose daddies and mommies paid for these big lifted trucks and put all the stickers on it, but when I asked the girls who Bill Jordan was they didn't even know what I was talking about.... They are looking for the attenion of a country boy because they are the best!!!!


THank you and very good point... to those types I understand where your commin from.... maybe one day they will be willing to learn and become one of us..we always need more real 1s on our side..but some have a lot further to go than others...


----------



## cxturkeyslayer

*girls will be girls*

I have a short story that introduced me to girls not like me, the ones can't shoot, fish and gut anything...I went to college and started an archery club b/c I needed a place to shoot! I lived in the dorms and a girl down the hall said she would like to help me get it going and shoot...I assumed she might know a thing or two about the world of outside but I shouldn't think sometimes. We got members, got a place to shoot, set a date for the first shoot night! I was so excited b/c I had some place to shoot and ppl to shoot with! Well, let me tell ya, she was clueless. She could tell ya that a bow was a bow, and that was it. The entire time that we were setting up, all she talked about was shooting, hunting and fishing. It was all a fake front. I didn't let it bother me b/c I knew the truth! And on top of it, I couldn't believe what she wore or didn't wear! My husband thinks I'm nuts for looking at people like that, but at least I'm honest!


----------



## bird86

Im from Mi. I had a 95 F150 i changed my own oil, worked on my own truck, I don't field dress my deer ( cuz this will be my first season) I don't go around telling everyone i'm something that im not. But i do take pride in how i look when i go into public. i love riding quads,dirt bikes and snow mobiles can i tell you anything about them? No, because i never owned one. but that does not make me fake! I understand where your coming from, But you shouldn't judge people. Thanks...


----------



## bird86

TexasHuntinGirl said:


> I have to admit I have been reading this forum for quite some time without a comment. I am a 100% outdoor woman. I hate trying to depend on other people to do the things I love. If my husband cant go fishing and I have to itch to go well I hook up the boat to my truck "with pink mossy oak decals" on the back and go..with my 2 year old daughter by my side. I hook up the boat, back it down the boat ramp fire it up and go. I find fish, take em off the hook, filet em, and throw them in the frying pan when I get home. Same for hunting I wake up at the butt crack dawn loving every min. of it. Hunt every game that is in season around the area. I field dress my deer and have sometime managed to figure out how to load and drag it out of the woods by my self. I get my full money's worth out of my combo license.I recently learned how to quarter and process and have successfully solo processed 4 to date. And have no problem wearing full camo in public. Sorry I'm rambling on but may I make this point. If I was to be dressed up...***** and span...looking as good as I can...and I pulled up in my chevy truck with my "pink mossy oak decals" and my huge pink decal with my husbands taxidermy shop on it.....What would you say about me??????? I understand what your saying about fake people. I myself am NOT a fan. I am who I am weather you like it or not. But lets look at the positive we have more women with interest in the outdoors than every before!!! :shade:




You're post made me smile!!:teeth:


----------



## goofyswife2788

Wow, this has sparked some really good conversation. I have to agree that their are some ladies out their who absolutely kill me when it comes to the outdoors world. Before I get started let me just say that I am not one of those barbie girls! Im your average gal with 3 kids and a hubby. I like to fish, camp, hike, hunt, roll in mud, cut the grass, just in general play outside. If I get dirty so be it..my motto...The harder you play the dirtier you get the more fun you have! BUT and I will say BUT. I have not field dressed my own deer (merely because i just got into the hunting game) I will put my own worm or whatever on my hook, but the only fish I will touch is a bass. Mainly because Im affraid of the others...lol call me a wimp I dont care. I also will run and cry like a baby from a spider and or snake. But that does not make me a girly girl. I like to dress up, wear make-up, and occasionally put some finger nail polish on my stubby nails. But if you ask me if I want to go to the movies or dinner or hunting or fishing. Ill pick hunting or fishing every time! 
I would rather watch basketball, hockey or football than to watch a chic flick and I would rather have a beer than a long island ice tea or margarita. 

So...with all that said, I will say that last year I seen a lot of gals who were dressed to the nines when going out to shoot ... and this was the the IBO triple crowns. One I remember very well really set me off. lets just say more of her upper body was showing than it should have been. Daisy duke shorts and jewelry to match her outfit. I thought to myself.."is this an archery tournament or a beauty pagent'"? 

Im not bashing any lady who wants to dress up while doing these things ..its just odd. But what I do get fired up about is when you have one who says they are an outdoors girl yet cant get her hands dirty or frowns at me because I reached in the mud to pick up my arrow bla bla bla. Dont tell me how your having a bad hair day when im at the stake. Dont come to be and ask me if you have mud on your butt , because if you didnt im probably going to find a way now to put in on their. :wink: Im not out their to see your boobs so put them away and by all means dont wear white shorts to a mud wrestling event. Cause guess what honey? they are going to get muddy. 

If you have Pink in your archery products thats fine. I do too. But pink does not make me a princess nor do I want to be one! :wink:


----------



## Helminiak

scottprice said:


> then there is girls like my girlfriend who always look like a million bucks and she turkey hunts and loves fishing cuz i get her into it. she hasnt deer hunter yet but she wants to start shooting a bow. she doesnt pose as a hunter with stickers and all that but is someone asks her if she hunts she says "i turkey hunt and i love fishing" and its 100% true


Thank you! this is such a good point!!!!!
I dont understand why you need to flaunt it. 
i love to look nice but i hunt too. why do i need to wear the camo all the time or be one of the guys? i give props to your girlfriend!! keep her going into archery


----------



## Mathews_Lover

Well I live in arkansas love to hunt but im also a girly girl.. I like to look nice sometimes and other times dont mind just running around in a t**** and jeans or even just run around in my camo and no makeup. Now i used to hunt when i was a baby and knew how to clean ***** and all but I just got back into hunting bigtime this past year and ahalf or so!! I havnt got my first deer yet so havnt field dressed a deer yet because we want my first deer to be the first one I clean but I did go dove hunting and cleaned all my doves for the first time by myself! It was a pretty good experiance. My dad showed me all his tricks. Cant wait to do my first deer tho. Wish me luck this next deer season and hopfully I will get to experiance the magic of my first field dress lol!:wink:


----------



## Mathews_Lover

Dont know why but it blocked out the word t-shirt lol. Oh and also I do have a pink mathews decal on my car but you know its something I am proud of because I bought the bow myself and I have no problem with anyone knowing about it!! I love going outdoors with my little boy, playing and getting dirty and going hunting with my dad (Hes the one that got me back into it). Theres nothing wrong with looking pretty and saying your a hunter because there is a time to look pretty and a time to wear you camo and go out and get a BIG BUCK!!! Im telling you when I kill my first buck (Hopfully this season comming up) It will be mounted and put in my PINK room right there on the wall above my dresser! Cant wait!!


----------



## bird86

Mathews_Lover said:


> Dont know why but it blocked out the word t-shirt lol. Oh and also I do have a pink mathews decal on my car but you know its something I am proud of because I bought the bow myself and I have no problem with anyone knowing about it!! I love going outdoors with my little boy, playing and getting dirty and going hunting with my dad (Hes the one that got me back into it). Theres nothing wrong with looking pretty and saying your a hunter because there is a time to look pretty and a time to wear you camo and go out and get a BIG BUCK!!! Im telling you when I kill my first buck (Hopfully this season comming up) It will be mounted and put in my PINK room right there on the wall above my dresser! Cant wait!!


good for you!!! keep up the good attitude....Good Luck this season. this will be my first also!!!


----------



## BowhuntinBeauty

bluesun7602 said:


> i'm irritated by all the pink crap. pink bows, pink guns, pink camo... quit being so girly and shoot the darn thing already, show us what you can do with that prissy pink setup


Alot of the proceeds from the "pink crap" you're talkin about goes to the Breast Cancer Awareness foundation. Think before you type.


----------



## BowhuntinBeauty

Mathews_Lover said:


> Dont know why but it blocked out the word t-shirt lol. Oh and also I do have a pink mathews decal on my car but you know its something I am proud of because I bought the bow myself and I have no problem with anyone knowing about it!! I love going outdoors with my little boy, playing and getting dirty and going hunting with my dad (Hes the one that got me back into it). Theres nothing wrong with looking pretty and saying your a hunter because there is a time to look pretty and a time to wear you camo and go out and get a BIG BUCK!!! Im telling you when I kill my first buck (Hopfully this season comming up) It will be mounted and put in my PINK room right there on the wall above my dresser! Cant wait!!


Sounds like a plan to me!!!!!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## HuntressInPink

TexasHuntinGirl said:


> Sounds Like she has a good man that is able to realize what he has!!!


_I agree! Sounds like you both accept each other the way you are and don't take each other for granted and realize what a blessing you have in each other! Congrats, that is something amazing to find in this life!_


----------



## RT1

backwoodsbarbie said:


> So i was just reading a thread about women who take bow hunting seriously and i kind of went off on a tangent. So i decided to write a thread about it.
> 
> Does anyone get as aggravated as I do when you see a girl driving a big truck with pink stickers of the browning, team realtree or mossy oak? (dont get me wrong thats ok) then they step out and they look like a million dollars? or they at least try to. They tell you they hunt and fish and love 4-wheelers? But you know the truth.. You know they have their boyfriends or husbands field dress the animals, or bait the fishing hook. You see them with a gun or bow and their form is all off? you start asking them questions about hunting with a gun or bow, and they dont have an answer? well those girls really get under my skin and I can seem to point them out a mile away. Yes my "name" on here is backwoods barbie, but im not one to fake it. Yes i enjoy pampering myself (come on i am a girl) but when a "90210" girl claims she is country? ohhhh lord she better get away from me. I live in Texas and the area where i live, us real outdoorsy girls will give the "fake" girls a run for their money and show the world who they really are. Just for the fact that we are serious about what we do in the outdoors. It has become more of a lifestyle then just a little hobby we have. We take every chance we get to go outside and practice.Wwhy do some girls act that way???? i just dont get it.


LOL- get over yourself....jeez


----------



## Lefty18

My lady friend can be as "girly" as anyone. She likes to get dressed up and go out, as do I. She can also be found the next morning working out on the farm. 

(Also, specify what you man by "Outdoorsy." Could mean being outside, hiking, riding horses, just as easily as how you meant it.)


----------



## RT1

Jarred Holloway said:


> My lady friend can be as "girly" as anyone. She likes to get dressed up and go out, as do I. She can also be found the next morning working out on the farm.
> 
> (Also, specify what you man by "Outdoorsy." Could mean being outside, hiking, riding horses, just as easily as how you meant it.)


Good Job Jared, my wife is the same way !

well said bro !


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Not touching this one*

Not touchign this one debate wise.

OT why did you leave Cabelas?

you seem to know your stuff

TRACY


----------



## bluesun7602

z28melissa said:


> What difference does it make if its pink, green, black, zebra stripe or polka dot?


considering i shot my first deer with a blue lightning hoyt, not much. :darkbeer:


----------



## Aces_shedevil

:thumbs_up im the same way hate those girls that try and talk shop with me sorry dont have time for you. althoe i am one of those girls that thinks pink and camo go great with any thing lol


----------

